# Why should I text STOP, when I never TEXT START



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Over the last couple days, I have been getting spammed on my TXT messages.

Not many, just one or so a day... for some stupid CASH advance offering.

But they, want ME to TXT STOP to stop the messages.

I am treating it like spam messages, where you don't reply... because if you do, then the receipient knows they have a valid email address in their database... and just spam it even more.

If it gets real bad, I call VZW to get it blocked on their end.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

And unless you have an unlimited text plan, you're getting charged to receive the spam, too. :nono:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Plus those texts count against your limit for texts (I'm assuming). I'd get on the horn with Verizon and see what they could do to stop it for you.


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

Its probably Verizon....earnings reports, etc...haha


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tfederov said:


> Plus those texts count against your limit for texts (I'm assuming). I'd get on the horn with Verizon and see what they could do to stop it for you.


Agreed...

Laws need to be passed, similar to what they have done for incoming faxes.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If it gets real bad, I call VZW to get it blocked on their end.


Just getting one spam text message is too much. Are the text messages going straight to your phone or are they using the web portal way of sending text messages to you?

I turned off the option to allow people to send me text messages from the web as that is how most of the text spam is sent.

- Merg


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Laws need to be passed, similar to what they have done for incoming faxes.


They've been in place for 5 years: http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/canspam.html

Unfortunately they're not followed.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Great post and reminder, I just registered my cell.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

My daughter left our Americas' Thugs and Thieves plan to get the "Storm" and got 70 spam text messages in the first 2 hours. Good thing they got those network people to come out of the trees and help resolve it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I know what you mean, after the last few days, I am considering changing my number, which will be no easy feat. 

I have received 40+ telemarketing calls and spam texts in each of the last 3 days. :nono2:

I can't get any work done, and it has come to a point that I don't even answer my phone unless it is someone in my phone book calling.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have had the issue as well as asked verizon for help. They can only block all text messages - at least that was what I was told. I have sent text messages for spam to stop and they actually complied.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

shedberg said:


> I have had the issue as well as asked verizon for help. They can only block all text messages - at least that was what I was told. I have sent text messages for spam to stop and they actually complied.


Most of the these spam text messages are sent to you via the e-mail address that is set up for you via the web. Generally it is your cell phone number @vzw.com or something like that. Go to the VZW website where you can monitor that aspect and turn off the text message from e-mail feature. Most people don't use it and it will prevent spammers from getting you.

- Merg


----------

